# Pardon me for asking a course related question, but I don't see any lucene forums anywhere



## shivajikobardan (Jul 29, 2022)

These are the steps of indexing in Lucene given in our syllabus-:









I understand the second step clearly. But I don't understand the first and third step. It's not mentioned clearly in this figure imo. Can you clear my confusion? Plus the sources that I refer don't even mention it like this, they explain it differently. I'm not sure from where this is copied from.
What are we doing in first vs third step as written in that figure text?
Why was indexwriter created first and not used later? Because according to my information that I've collected, you can also use indexwriter to add/remove/update indexes. 

I've a good feeling that all of this information is incorrect but this is what's written in my teacher's notes so I'm not 100% sure of it. And even if it's wrong, they'd expect us to write the same thing in exam, so I've to learn it.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 29, 2022)

"I don't see any lucene forums anywhere"

Google shows a few: "lucene" forum


----------



## shivajikobardan (Jul 31, 2022)

95Viper said:


> "I don't see any lucene forums anywhere"
> 
> Google shows a few: "lucene" forum


most aren't active and not having posts since a long time.


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 9, 2022)

shivajikobardan said:


> most aren't active and not having posts since a long time.


You would still have a better chance of having it answered there than here. This is a gaming review site and 99.9% of the users here are gamers and non-programmers.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 9, 2022)

I’m not familiar with that code but what I know about programming and that first step is essentially telling you to write the code that will create a index file on the disk/in memory so the program can write the searchable indexed values into it.

The second step there is telling you to create the object of IndexWriter that is responsible for creating said index by the method described in 3 and I would assume literally using the bolded “code” below 3.

If you are struggling with this perhaps a more core class like programming logic and design would be beneficial, learning the flow and logic of how to break down things into simple yes/no/or/and flow is the foundation of good programming.


----------

